# GeForce 4 problem



## DoedGrv (21. August 2002)

Ich hab mir heute die Gainward GeForce 4 MX/600 TV gekauft und bin bisher begeistert...die Radeon hab ich wieder zurückgegeben, die war sch...desweegen halt GeForce 4

Aber, seit ich die Karte drin habe hat sich ein anderes, kleines Problem eingestellt...

Wenn ich im IE ein Seite auf- oder abscrolle, bewegt sich das Bild verdächtig langsam und es macht, vom Anblick her, auch den Eindruck, als ob die Karte mit der, flüssigen, Darstellung nicht zurechtkommen würde.

Bei aktuellen 3D-Spielen treten kein Probleme auf.

Hat jemand ein Tut oder so, wo man mal, möglichst auf Deutsch, sämtliche Einstellungen und Auswirkungen beschrieben bekommt?

Oder hat so jemand ne IDee, worans liegen kann???

Mein System:

AMD 1,5 GHz
Windows ME
256 MB RAM
GeForce 4 MX/600 TV

Danke!!!


----------



## eViLaSh (22. August 2002)

hast du zufällig neue maustreiber installiert ?

bei mir war das auch der fall, und ich musste feststellen, dass es an den maustreibern gelegen hat !

welche maus hast du denn, und welche treiber dazu ?


----------

